# Siegfried Wagner



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

[saved for an essay by vivaciouswagnerian]


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

WOW! The violin concerto finished. It has some really great ideas in it. I really liked listening to it. And it is so poetic.


----------



## vivaciouswagnerian (Jul 21, 2005)

goodness, how did it take me this long to finally notice it. I'm so emty-headed, lol.

Anyways, yay for Wagner. Anyone with any favorites. I'm partial to all of his operas, can't pick any specific at the moment.

His Ring cycle is to DIE for... EEK!!! I just noticed. I knew I was confused for some reason. I was talking about Richard Wagner from the beginning. How did I not recognize him from his song. I've actually never listened to his son. Always a good time to begin though!

As for the essay , you'll just have to buy the book...... as soon as I write it...... as soon as I have time to write one.... so ya


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

How is the essay coming?


----------

